# boil skinless boneless chicken breast????



## RyansMom (Apr 8, 2004)

I wanna make chicken and rice and no I never cook. I know you boil the chicken and all but I hate deboneing and I hate dark meat so can I boil sb chicken breast? Also if you know a great way to do the chicken and rice help me out lol! I only want chicken and rice no added stuff just the basic. I suck at cooking and I am saposed ta be a woman!


----------



## carminex (May 24, 2002)

yes, you could boil it but it would taste very plain.
you could also just bake it w/ a little olive oil, salt and pepper.


----------



## sha_lyn (Jul 27, 2002)

So what exactly are you looking for. something with a sauce to it, or just chicken broth and rice. Depending on what you are doing you could probably use bonless breast, but if you want it with broth you would have to buy canned broth.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

I boil chicken to cook it thoroughly, then saute it with spices to provide flavor







Boiling leaves the chicken much more moist than baking/broiling.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

I like the Frugal Gourmet Method for chicken breasts:

Bring a pot of water to boil. (Enough water to fully submerge the chicken and cover it with water once in the pot.)
Add chicken.
Take out the chicken when the water stops boiling.
Return the water to boil.
Add the chicken again and TURN OFF THE HEAT. Yep.
Cover the pot.
Leave the pot on the burner for 45 min for boneless and 60 min for a whole chicken with bones.

I do this for DS all the time and even check them with my thermometer and it works perfectly every time.


----------



## carminex (May 24, 2002)

wawoof- how long do you boil for?

JaneS- Thanks! I will have to try that. do you still wash the chicken before?


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Hmm, I haven't kept track of the boiling time, honestly.

I just put the frozen chicken breasts (though thawed would be ok) and water in a pan on the stove together. They probably boil about 20 min after the water boils. I just pull one out and cut it with a knife to check for done-ness.

I would think this method would work for chicken on the bone too. Would probably be very easy to de-bone after boiling, thinking of how tender chicken on the bone becomes after boiling in soups.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carminex*
JaneS- Thanks! I will have to try that. do you still wash the chicken before?

I never wash chicken. Rinsing it in water really doesn't do anything IMO. If there's bacteria, that is what proper cooking is for. I'd rather not spread it all over my sink


----------



## alliwenk (Nov 6, 2003)

Personally, I would NEVER boil boneless chicken...the bones make it taste better.

Here's how my dad makes it:

Boil chicken starting in cold water with onion, carrot & celery til it's tender (i.e. seperates easily when pierced with a fork...really depends on the chicken, maybe about an hour? Also JaneS's Frugal Gourmet suggestion is EXCELLENT and makes for more tender chicken!) Take out chicken, let cool and tear into pieces. Drain the broth & discard veggies. Add broth back to pot (2 1/2 cups broth per cup rice) and bring to boil. Add however much rice you want AND the torn up chicken, plus a little crushed red pepper & salt. Turn fire to low and cook at least 30 minutes or until rice is tender. My daddy fries up sliced smoked sausage & adds it at the end and THAT is very good!









MMMMMMMmmmmmmm...I think I'll fix some this weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a GREAT and EASY and DELICIOUS recipe = Buy at a B.J.'s or Costco a large bag (4 or 4.5 lb.s) bag of chicken tenderloin breasts. Defrost. Boil three pounds of the chicken for 20 min. only. Cube the chicken and make two bags of Success Rice. Mix 12 oz. bottle of French Dressing, 12 oz. Jar Apricot preserves, 1 pkg. Knorr's French Onion soup mix into the rice and chicken. Bake at 325 for 25 min. Remember - it's COOKED so you only want to warm it - do NOT overbake or it will be dry. It is VERY good. Dale


----------

